# Braves Back on Track?



## bfriendly (May 1, 2010)

OK, maybe I am jumping the gun, but two thing I saw last night that I really liked, besides the Win

Please Keep Nate McClouth Batting First! like I said before, he is truly our only speed, showed that last night. Props to the Astro Catcher for gunning him out on his SECOND Steal attempt(and getting Melky-what a throw)...........Keep Running Nate.

The Other thing I REALLY LIKE, was Tommy's Pitching. EVERY Pitcher we have needs to throw the Ball inside, and I am NOT saying try to catch the inside corner, I am talking WAY INSIDE..........Move the batter type, Inside....... Against the Cards, one of their batter was almost on top of the plate and all I kept thinking was HIT that sucker or at least make him  MOVE OFF!!
Wagner will do it too, which is why he is so awesome.

Anyway, GREAT to see the Braves Get a WIN!


----------



## Blue Iron (May 1, 2010)

I ain't getting excited yet, they're professionals, lets see if they can keep it going. For Pete's sake its their job to play good ball.


----------



## whitworth (May 1, 2010)

*Heeheehee*

Wait til they are 10 games over .500.

Besides, fans are never told what kind of scouting reports the opposition has, on the local team.


----------



## BANDT (May 1, 2010)

it was one game.


----------



## bfriendly (May 1, 2010)

Not getting excited? They are paid to play good ball?

Perhaps on both, but I am always excited about the Braves, and even though they are HEAVILY PAID, they are in fact, paid to PLAY a GAME.  Just like little league when they were kids, it is still a game. NOT like little league, if you dont produce, you dont "play".

Still the point of this thread was the two things I LIKED that I saw......Keep trying to Steal bases and keep the opposing hitters "UNComfortable". 
I am NOT saying hit some guy in the back(Unless it is for retalliation-which I am FOR). I am saying try to slice off a guys belly button or bust his Knuckles if he crouds the plate........PLAY BABY PLAY!


GO BRAVES!!


----------



## biggdogg (May 1, 2010)

they did look good last night. i think mcclouth was actually 2-2 on stolen bases. the ump was behind the play and nates foot got the bag before the tag got him in the chest. but anyways, they need to finish off the astros since they are horrible right now as well. we'll see if the ship has been righted this week. on the road to d.c., philly and beer town. three hot clubs in a row and on the road.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

Wouldn't 'say they are back on track yet but looks like they are gonna win this one!!


----------



## bfriendly (May 2, 2010)

> it was one game.



Now it is TWO!!!!!!!


----------



## olcowman (May 2, 2010)

I used to get excited back when finishing in 3rd or 4th placer in the NL West was a great season. In the Niekro and Murphy days, and ol' Rick Mahler (who by the way had the same throwing motion as my little sister) We used to go to the old Fulton county stadium and sit anywhere we wanted as they wouldn't be more than a few thousand fans on a weeknight. Often made it to the picnic area and spent many evenings talking to the likes of Bedrosion, Pocaroba (when he wasn't catching) Sutter, etc...

I still love them but I think I enjoyed it more back then when the team had a little more of the same players from season to season and we weren't subjected to the big let down every year as they fizzle out in the playoffs like they have in recent years? Anyhow it wouild be nice to see Cox in the series in his last year of managing!

GO BRAVES!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 2, 2010)

Good weekend for the Braves!  Keep em coming.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (May 2, 2010)

everyone slow down they only played the astros there terrible...


----------



## westcobbdog (May 2, 2010)

can we schedule the Astros and Nationals more?


----------



## biggdogg (May 2, 2010)

i don't think i'd be wanting the nats too much. they've given the braves fit the last couple years and they're playing pretty good ball right now. i'm glad to see glaus stroking the ball and driving in some runs too.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 2, 2010)

Went to game today. Good time but have several conclusions.

Heyward is a stud. Period.

Chipper, who has been my favorite Brave for a long time looked old. He just looked a step slower than everyone and his bat looked slow. Still love watching him play but the end of the line is near to his career, which is a bummer.


----------



## Blue Iron (May 2, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Went to game today. Good time but have several conclusions.
> 
> Heyward is a stud. Period.
> 
> Chipper, who has been my favorite Brave for a long time looked old. He just looked a step slower than everyone and his bat looked slow. Still love watching him play but the end of the line is near to his career, which is a bummer.


 
I may be in the minority here but I think when healthy Chipper is still up to par. He's still hampered by that hip. Now I DO think he will be injury prone the rest of his career, but while he's "healthy" I think he'll still be able to play at a high level.


----------



## paddlin samurai (May 2, 2010)

we need one more bat, there has got to be someone we can trade for and not give up the farm


----------



## bfriendly (May 3, 2010)

> we need one more bat, there has got to be someone we can trade for and not give up the farm



We already have it, it just needs to wake up!!



> Heyward is a stud. Period.
> 
> Chipper, who has been my favorite Brave for a long time looked old. He just looked a step slower than everyone and his bat looked slow. Still love watching him play but the end of the line is near to his career, which is a bummer.



X2 on Both of those things!

Soon, NOONE will pitch to Jason(More than once), then the rest of the lineup will come to life and clobber them!

If Glaus starts batting like he did in Spring Training.....things will get Very Interesting!! He was insane, so I know he has it in him, Just like Chipper and quite a few others have!

GO BRAVES!


----------



## drhunter1 (May 3, 2010)

The next few games will tell us if this is the same ole Braves we've had for the last 4 years. The Braves have had trouble beating the Nats consistently and the Nats are playing better baseball this year. Still the Braves should beat them, the questions will they?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 3, 2010)

McLouth and Glaus are starting to get it going...


----------



## DSGB (May 3, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> McLouth and Glaus are starting to get it going...



Glaus' average took a leap! He finally started finding the holes.

Is Heyward the difference?



> Heyward has batted .450 (18-for-40) with five homers and 20 RBIs in the 11 games the Braves have won and just .098 (4-for-41) with two homers and three RBIs in the 13 games that they have lost.


----------



## bird_dawg (May 3, 2010)

I'll say that I feel a lot better after sweeping a team that should be swept and I hope that this offensive explosion continues. 

The braves sked is pretty tough to start the year. If they can tread water for a little while and win a few tough match ups and series then I like their chances after the all star break to do some damage.

All of that is hinging on the fact that the offense is going to produce runs. If chipper and glaus can hit .265 or better I think that the braves have a chance.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 3, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> McLouth and Glaus are starting to get it going...



Yep and thats the best crow I've ever eaten.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 3, 2010)

I'm just saying live, chipper is slow. slow feet, slow hands, even his picture on the jumbo, he just looks like he's 50. I'm not criticizing because no one roots for him to do well like I do but it's not far away boys. Live right now Heyward, to the naked eye, has 2 to 1 on bat speed. It's pretty apparent.


----------



## DSGB (May 3, 2010)

I wonder if Chipper's reluctance to use a lighter bat will be his downfall? He was told as a rookie to "swing the heaviest bat you can get around on a 90-mph pitch." I believe he is using a 33 ounce bat. Yes, simple physics tell us that the heavier bat will equal more home runs (F=ma), but you have to hit the ball squarely. Could he benefit from a lighter bat?

One other point to ponder. Yunel Escobar sat out this weekend's series. The Braves won all three games. (Yes, they played the Astros) Coincidence? I believe Escobar is a top notch shortstop, both defensively and at the plate. However, we've all heard the stories of his stubborn personality and his lack of effort to learn the english language. He has his moments of lack of concentration. I've also heard that he rarely does things off the field with his teammates. My question is, do you guys think his attitude is hurting the team? Like I said, I think he's a great player and wouldn't consider trading him unless it was just too good to pass up. Just wondering what others thought.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 3, 2010)

DSGB said:


> I wonder if Chipper's reluctance to use a lighter bat will be his downfall? He was told as a rookie to "swing the heaviest bat you can get around on a 90-mph pitch." I believe he is using a 33 ounce bat. Yes, simple physics tell us that the heavier bat will equal more home runs (F=ma), but you have to hit the ball squarely. Could he benefit from a lighter bat?
> 
> One other point to ponder. Yunel Escobar sat out this weekend's series. The Braves won all three games. (Yes, they played the Astros) Coincidence? I believe Escobar is a top notch shortstop, both defensively and at the plate. However, we've all heard the stories of his stubborn personality and his lack of effort to learn the english language. He has his moments of lack of concentration. I've also heard that he rarely does things off the field with his teammates. My question is, do you guys think his attitude is hurting the team? Like I said, I think he's a great player and wouldn't consider trading him unless it was just too good to pass up. Just wondering what others thought.




I saw him pout while in the field last year when he got an error that he shouldn't have. He stared at the official scorer and almost didn't get set for the next pitch. I think Yunel is unhappy about hitting 6th or 7th in the lineup and he's letting it be known. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if he actually wasn't hurt and Bobby is sending him a message.

Its a shame because he's super talented.

I like Infante. He's consistant and he needs to be playing a lot more. He rarely commits errors and he's got a much better attitude than Yunel. I say we trade him and put Infante at short. The Braves wouldn't be any worse for it and actually could be better.


----------



## bfriendly (May 6, 2010)

> One other point to ponder. Yunel Escobar sat out this weekend's series. The Braves won all three games. (Yes, they played the Astros) Coincidence? I believe Escobar is a top notch shortstop, both defensively and at the plate. However, we've all heard the stories of his stubborn personality and his lack of effort to learn the english language. He has his moments of lack of concentration. I've also heard that he rarely does things off the field with his teammates. My question is, do you guys think his attitude is hurting the team? Like I said, I think he's a great player and wouldn't consider trading him unless it was just too good to pass up. Just wondering what others thought.



Really good point!  I never thought much of trading him cause I know he has it in him, and honestly have not heard the stories you mention. Just knowing that he doesn't seemt to concentrate on every pitch like he should............... there is definitely alot more than talent needed to make a TEAM WORK!
That may not be a bad idea!  Anyway, good point!  We should be able to get a bunch for him..............


----------



## whitworth (May 7, 2010)

*May 7*

Some track the Braves find themselves on.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 7, 2010)

I just don't see enough hitting in this line-up and I don't see any way they can really compete in this division. The Marlins are better. The Nats are better, The Mets are better and Phils are definately better. I don't have any hope for them. They may prove me wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## HighCotton (May 7, 2010)

The Braves have done NOTHING this season except beat up on the Astros (the only team in the NL that might be worse than them).  Take away those 3 wins and the wins that Jason Heyward has provided, and the rest of the season thus far is a complete shambles and the rest of the team has been awful.

There's no hope for this team.  The pitching is not great but good enough but there's just not enough offense.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 8, 2010)

McCann having vision problems again. Heyward might be headed to the DL.

BTW didn't a poor April and May offensively do in the Braves Last year. Is anyone seeing a pattern here?


----------



## JHannah92 (May 8, 2010)

After seeing the Braves get no-hit, get no-hit again into the 8th, and get 2-hit by a 47-year old pitcher, I'm finding it tough to watch a game.  It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## tcward (May 8, 2010)

JHannah92 said:


> After seeing the Braves get no-hit, get no-hit again into the 8th, and get 2-hit by a 47-year old pitcher, I'm finding it tough to watch a game.  It's getting ridiculous.



It has been ridiculous dude and downright shameful!


----------



## drhunter1 (May 9, 2010)

Could Melky Cabrera be any more ineffective. 

1st he doesn't throw to the plate for reasons that escape everyone in the known universe.
2nd he can't hit. He stinks. Why is he still playing? Why does Bobby still have him in the line up?


----------



## Sweetwater (May 9, 2010)

Nice bunt by Kawakami huh?


----------



## ylhatch (May 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Nice bunt by Kawakami huh?



he needs to go.i cant believe they havnt traded him


----------



## bfriendly (May 10, 2010)

As much as I LOVE THE BRAVES, they are painful to watch!  Still.........long way to go.  I wont give up til they are Mathematically out of it!  Yea yea, I know, at this rate it wont be long


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 10, 2010)

I love the Braves, always have. But this team stinks, bad. The Braves couldn't hit water if they fell out of a boat.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 10, 2010)

bfriendly said:


> As much as I LOVE THE BRAVES, they are painful to watch!  Still.........long way to go.  I wont give up til they are Mathematically out of it!  Yea yea, I know, at this rate it wont be long



I agree and the fact that we love them makes it even more painful to watch. That play yesterday where Melky didn't even throw home was just befuddeling. There is no answer that can justify that type of lax play.  

We got a chance to win 2-3 against the division leaders and Chipper sits out again? I mean there are a thousand things that you can point to.  I don't care if Chipper couldn't hardly move, he needed to be in the game. His mere presence in the line-up causes teams to account for him and yet he sits out an important game like this. 

Sending Infante in the 1st inning like that sends a horrible message to the team. We don't think you as a team can drive him in. That ball got out in the outfield so fast and Werth was so close to the infield that sending Infante was suicide. And it was.

I think our play has been bad, but the management has been equally as bad. They are a rudderless ship right now.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 10, 2010)

UPDATE:

The Mariners fired their hitting coach today. Is this a case of management not taking the heat for not putting hitters in the line-up? Or did the hitting coach get what was coming to him?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 10, 2010)

Guess the Braves are still trying to get back on track tonight with no score in the ballgame tonight in the top of the 3rd.


----------



## 3d foam killer (May 10, 2010)

*Money*



CollinsCraft77 said:


> Went to game today. Good time but have several conclusions.
> 
> Heyward is a stud. Period.
> 
> Chipper, who has been my favorite Brave for a long time looked old. He just looked a step slower than everyone and his bat looked slow. Still love watching him play but the end of the line is near to his career, which is a bummer.



Well I'd have to agree his end is near. Maybe he will be John smoltz and stay another ten years who knows. But his lucky brake is he's made enough money his grandkids won't have to work if the money is handled rite but no dought chipper he's the man I want playing third base till the day he quits.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 10, 2010)

Braves win over the Brewers 8 to 2.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 11, 2010)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Braves win over the Brewers 8 to 2.



Yep, that was more like it. Timely hitting and great pitching wins games. Maybe this could be the start of something. Phillies won also though, thanks to the Rockies bullpen. 


Just go ahead and plunk Ryan Howard in the 9th and set the table for defeat in a tie ball game at home.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 11, 2010)

We've played some of the worst baseball I've seen in a long time the last 2 weeks.  No timely hitting, absolutely no breaks, poor bullpen outings, so-so starting pitching, and we've done it against some pretty good teams, or at least teams that are playing well right now.

We only find ourselves 6 games back.

IMO, the Braves bats can't be as cold as they have been so far this year.  I am somewhat worried about Diaz, though.  I'm afraid he might have run his course...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 11, 2010)

Braves winning over the Brewers 2 to 1 in the top of the 5th with 5 hits for each team.


----------



## gsubo (May 11, 2010)

Glaus is starting to come around..finally. Bomb down the left field line!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 11, 2010)

Yep, Glaus's bat is getting hotter, including tonight the Braves bats are smoking already with 13 hits but our pitchers have giving up 10 Brewers hits, too.  Good to see the Braves winning right now 8 to 3 in the top of the 8th inning.  Wish I had pay TV access to watch the game instead of checking the Braves web site scoring updates.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 11, 2010)

WTG Braves scoring in the 6th, 7th, 8th, & 9th innings still winning in the top of the 9th with a score of 11 to 3 over the Brewers.  Braves scored 3 & 4 runs in the big 7th & 8th innings.


----------



## DSGB (May 12, 2010)

Everyone in the lineup was hitting last night - even Hudson, who missed going yard by an inch or two. He struggled a little on the mound, but the defense was solid behind him. Hopefully they can keep this momentum going.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 12, 2010)

take it a game at a time... just win baby. 

Glaus has been hitting the ball hard for 2 weeks.  Nice to see him finally getting some results.  His HR to center 2 nights ago was a moon shot.


----------



## Jranger (May 12, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I am somewhat worried about Diaz, though.  I'm afraid he might have run his course...



He doesn't look well to me. Anyone else think he looks a lil pale and out of sorts? Almost looks like he could throw up at any time when he is in the batters box.


----------



## huntindawg (May 12, 2010)

I still think he'll come around, but if he doesn't do it soon, Diaz AND Melky will find themselves riding the pine cause Hinske is seeing it right now.  He's hitting everything hard and hitting it in the right places.  I don't see how Bobby could sit him after last night's performance.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 12, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> take it a game at a time... just win baby.
> 
> Glaus has been hitting the ball hard for 2 weeks.  Nice to see him finally getting some results.  His HR to center 2 nights ago was a moon shot.



He made some nice plays at first last night too!


----------



## bnew17 (May 12, 2010)

Do yal still want the Braves to trade Glaus?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 12, 2010)

bnew17 said:


> Do yal still want the Braves to trade Glaus?



never did...


----------



## BANDT (May 12, 2010)

they are looking better for sure. Glaus is finally looking good. They are finally scoring some runs! Even with a few injuries, the back ups have been playing well. These past two games have been great.


----------



## huntindawg (May 12, 2010)

Who said anything about trading Glaus?


----------



## bnew17 (May 12, 2010)

haha all i ever read is where yal complain about melky, diaz, glaus, chipper, etc and say "why dont we trade em!"


----------



## huntindawg (May 12, 2010)

I never said anything about Glaus.  I only questioned the deal to bring in Melky, and I still do.


----------



## DSGB (May 12, 2010)

Won again today! 9-2!

Conrad had a great day with a 2-run homer and a 2-run double.

Lowe had a no-hitter into the 5th.

Every starter had a hit, except Nate. Diaz and Chipper both had PH doubles.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 12, 2010)

DSGB said:


> Won again today! 9-2!
> 
> Conrad had a great day with a 2-run homer and a 2-run double.
> 
> ...



Thx for the update.  Glad the Braves swept the Brewers with 3 wins in a row, but I did not realize the Brewers have a worse record than the Braves until I just now saw it.  After seeing the game video reports on the local TV news, Conrad really had a fine tomahawk chop for his HR & glad he had a 4 RBI nite.  Good to see Atlanta's bats still hot with 12 hits today.  Wow, Atlanta scored in each of the last 4 innings of the game.  Hope they can keep it going against Arizona in the next game, Fri. May 14th.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 13, 2010)

I'm as guilty as anyone of pushing the panic button. Perhaps the most guilty. Doc was right. They couldn't hit that bad for that long.

I hope they keep it going.

GO BRAVES!


----------



## DSGB (May 13, 2010)

I wouldn't get too excited, though. It was the Brewers, after all. The D-backs are even worse.


----------



## bnew17 (May 13, 2010)

Go Braves!


----------



## drhunter1 (May 13, 2010)

DSGB said:


> I wouldn't get too excited, though. It was the Brewers, after all. The D-backs are even worse.




Then if the Braves are a better team they should take advantage of that. Right?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 13, 2010)

everybody will say "well, look who they beat... the Brewers" (or DBacks or Astros, etc.)

But the Phillies played some crappy teams early, as well.  The Braves actually matched up pretty well against the Phillies in the last 2 series they played.  They lost 2 of 3 in each, but they were close games.

You're supposed to beat up on the weak teams.  A win is a win when its all said and done.


----------



## DSGB (May 13, 2010)

drhunter1 said:


> Then if the Braves are a better team they should take advantage of that. Right?



Yes, they should and they have.



Doc_Holliday23 said:


> everybody will say "well, look who they beat... the Brewers" (or DBacks or Astros, etc.)
> 
> But the Phillies played some crappy teams early, as well.  The Braves actually matched up pretty well against the Phillies in the last 2 series they played.  They lost 2 of 3 in each, but they were close games.
> 
> You're supposed to beat up on the weak teams.  A win is a win when its all said and done.



That is true and they have done a good job against the weaker teams. Now they need to start taking 2/3 against some decent-to-good teams to make up ground.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 13, 2010)

DSGB said:


> Yes, they should and they have.
> 
> 
> 
> That is true and they have done a good job against the weaker teams. Now they need to start taking 2/3 against some decent-to-good teams to make up ground.



Yeah last year they didn't do as well as they should have against the weaker teams. In fact they lost almost 50% of all the games they played against the Nationals last year. They should have won 100% or close to it.

This year there seems to be more of a "step on their throat" mentality. I love it.


----------



## Blue Iron (May 14, 2010)

Braves are playing scrappy, AZ just score to go up 5-4 in the top of the 9th. Come on Bravo's!

Glad to see the long ball by the Mac's!


----------



## bfriendly (May 15, 2010)

*What happened???!?!!!?!?!!?!?*



> Braves are playing scrappy, AZ just score to go up 5-4 in the top of the 9th. Come on Bravo's!
> 
> Glad to see the long ball by the Mac's!





My recording just stopped(ENDED)

With bases loaded, 1 out and Prado up to the plate
What HAPPENED?!?!?!?!

I am recording tonights game with 1.5 hour extended time...........this stinks, I am about to throw up!!!  PLEASE, what happened??


----------



## bfriendly (May 15, 2010)

Could not wait for an answer so I went to the Braves website...........

WOOOOOHHHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

4 in a Row!

This is a good day!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 15, 2010)

After tying it up in the 7th, great 9th inning come from behind to win for the Braves!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 16, 2010)

Sunday, May 16, 2010:

Braves 13, D-backs 1

Looks like Atlanta's bats were hitting today, but of course they were playing a team with a much worse losing record than the Braves.

In case you're interest in the box score at the web link below:  

http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/news/boxscore.jsp?gid=2010_05_16_arimlb_atlmlb_1

One more win for the Braves & they will not have a losing record, right now (18 Wins -19 Loses) .


----------



## gsubo (May 16, 2010)

Martin Prado for president!


----------



## DSGB (May 17, 2010)

gsubo said:


> Martin Prado for president!



He should make the All-Star team, anyway.


----------



## Sweetwater (May 17, 2010)

drhunter1 said:


> I'm as guilty as anyone of pushing the panic button. Perhaps the most guilty. Doc was right. They couldn't hit that bad for that long.
> 
> I hope they keep it going.
> 
> GO BRAVES!



Same here.


----------



## bfriendly (May 17, 2010)

> Sunday, May 16, 2010:
> 
> Braves 13, D-backs 1
> 
> ...


. 

YESSIR!!  GO BRAVES! 

Not much talk about him lately, but how bout that Hinske fella?  Could you possibly take him out of the lineup?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 17, 2010)

Uh-oh, I just looked & see the NY Mets are in Atlanta tonight on OTA TV Ch. 17 WPCH.  Hope the Braves bats keeps hitting & good run production continues.


----------



## gsubo (May 17, 2010)

Had some wasted oppurtunities tonight..

The more I watch Chipper the more I think he needs to move down in the lineup..BMac too.  They are both struggling and they're supposed to be run producers..


----------



## DSGB (May 18, 2010)

It's funny how the three biggest producers from last year (Chipper, McCann, and Escobar) are all well below what you would expect from them. If those three were hitting at their normal level, it would be hard to shut the offense down. That, along with McClouth's and Melky's struggles, and you can see why they are below .500. Heyward and Prado continue to impress, while Glaus and Hinske have picked it up lately. They need to all get going by the All-Star break or they're in for a tough second half.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 18, 2010)

strange that although Chipper is struggling, he is still the most feared hitter in the lineup.  That BB last night in the 8th proves that most teams would rather face anybody but Chipper, even when he's not hitting well.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 18, 2010)

Was at the game last night.  8 hits and 2 runs is not going to cut it.  We just couldnt hit with runners in scoring position at all.  Hinske had a great night.  Yunel was aweful at the plate.


----------



## DSGB (May 18, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> strange that although Chipper is struggling, he is still the most feared hitter in the lineup.  That BB last night in the 8th proves that most teams would rather face anybody but Chipper, even when he's not hitting well.



Feliciano is tough on lefties. That's likely why they chose to pitch to B-Mac. You could tell right away he wasn't going to give in to Chipper.


----------



## DSGB (May 18, 2010)

Yunel got lucky stealing second with two outs and the game on the line. A good throw and he's out. McClouth whiffed at a high fastball, as usual. He'll never hit that pitch with his uppercut. You have to get on top of it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 18, 2010)

DSGB said:


> Feliciano is tough on lefties. That's likely why they chose to pitch to B-Mac. You could tell right away he wasn't going to give in to Chipper.



its not just last night... it happens all the time.

Yunel ran on a slow curve in the dirt.  I actually like that play to get him to second.


----------



## Jranger (May 18, 2010)

Off topic...but May 31 is a day game at the Ted against the Phils and two for one on tickets. Anyone want to get up a group for tailgating and a game?


----------



## DSGB (May 18, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> its not just last night... it happens all the time.



No doubt, he's still a threat and he gets pitched around quite often, even when he's struggling.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 18, 2010)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Uh-oh, I just looked & see the NY Mets are in Atlanta tonight on OTA TV Ch. 17 WPCH.  Hope the Braves bats keeps hitting & good run production continues.



Tough loss for Atlanta last nite, but hope the Braves have enough intestinal fortitude to bounce back with a win tonight again on free OTA TV Ch. 17 WPCH.


----------



## gsubo (May 18, 2010)

Hinskes the hottest hitter in baseball..guess where's he's playin..bench!

I dunno how much more of Bobby Cox I can take..I used to love him..now its just getting crazy.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 18, 2010)

Since I don't see this posted yet . . .

Bottom of the 9th game winner for the Braves who barely out-hit & out-scored the  NY Mets, so for those who are interested, here's the box score at the web link below:

http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/news/boxscore.jsp?gid=2010_05_18_nynmlb_atlmlb_1

Tuesday, May 18, 2010:

Braves 3, Mets 2

A good nite for last place Atlanta in the division.


----------



## DSGB (May 19, 2010)

Medlen was looking good, but left a couple off-speed pitches over the plate and they hit 'em hard. He did well to keep them in the game against Santana.

Great job by the bullpen and McCann for bouncing back from that ball in the dirt to start the rally in the ninth.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 19, 2010)

McCann has had a real potty mouth lately.  I've heard quite a few f-bombs from him after K's.


----------



## biggdogg (May 19, 2010)

hinske sat out because he doesn't hit santana well. my biggest problem is why do you sit one of your hottest bats (infante) just because escobar is off the dl. given the braves offensive struggles, i say stick with the hot bat. and apparently, diaz has been sickly. he has an infection in his thumb that is going to require surgery. he won't be back till mid june at least.


----------



## bfriendly (May 19, 2010)

> Bottom of the 9th game winner for the Braves who barely out-hit & out-scored the NY Mets, so for those who are interested, here's the box score at the web link below:
> 
> http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/news/b...ynmlb_atlmlb_1
> 
> ...




Last night was Definitely a YES moment!  We need to get on a winning streak, like maybe 6 or 7 in a row.........long way before the fat lady sings, but C'MON!  

That Wagner fella likes to give us heartattacks............another lead-off man gets to third with no outs..........STRANDED!  Workin hard Billy Workin Hard!

I too would love to see Chipper and Mac fall further down the lineup......would not bother me to see them batting 6&7 or 7&8

Just when the pitcher getxs to the end of the lineup........here come them strugglin boys


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 19, 2010)

I'll take a W any way we can get it.


----------



## Jranger (May 19, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'll take a W any way we can get it.



Still counts in the end...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 19, 2010)

Uh-oh, Div. 1st place Cin. Reds are in town against the Braves.

Chipper (1 RBI) & McCann (2 RBI's with HR) give Atlanta an early boost with Braves 3 & Reds 0 in bottom of the 2nd.  

BATTING
2B: C Jones (9); J Heyward (7)
HR: B McCann (4, Bot 1 off A Harang, 3-1, 1 Out, 1 on)
RBI: B McCann 2 (14); C Jones (10)


http://scores.espn.go.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=300519115&teams=cincinnati-reds-vs-atlanta-braves

OR

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2010_05_19_cinmlb_atlmlb_1&mode=gameday


With a win, Braves can get back to a 0.500 season which will make their record 20 W & 20 L.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 19, 2010)

1st MLB career Triple for Heyward tonight!


----------



## Sweetwater (May 19, 2010)

Kawakami is actually pitching well with a lead.


----------



## Sweetwater (May 19, 2010)

And, whoever is calling balls and strikes is doing a good job.


----------



## gsubo (May 19, 2010)

Gettin a little interesting in the 8th..4-3 Braves going to the ninth


----------



## Sweetwater (May 19, 2010)

And Wagner throws 4 straight sliders...the 4th got hit over the left field fence to tie the game.


----------



## gsubo (May 19, 2010)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 19, 2010)

Bottom of 9th win thanks to J-Hey!

Wednesday, May 19, 2010:

Braves 5, Reds 4 


http://mlb.mlb.com/news/boxscore.jsp?gid=2010_05_19_cinmlb_atlmlb_1


Atlanta erased their losing record tonight breaking even in wins & loses.


----------



## TallyHo (May 19, 2010)

You gotta love old J. Hey. when it gets late in the game. Kinda reminds me of the old Lemmer Mr. October. Maybe we will get to see some of that late this year..Go Braves.


----------



## Sweetwater (May 19, 2010)

Way to go BRAVES!


----------



## bfriendly (May 20, 2010)

Just another heartattack!!!!!

WOOOHOOOO!!  This time they stopped the "Come back Reds"!  Beating a FIRST PLACE TEAM, PRICELESS!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 20, 2010)

Only what, 4 1/2 out of first now? not bad for a team hitting sub-mendoza not too long ago.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 20, 2010)

Chipper looked good last night.  Drove the ball a couple of times.

Heyward game-winner was absolutely roped.  Not sure why the Reds were playing him that far over to the RC gap.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 20, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Chipper looked good last night.  Drove the ball a couple of times.



Against a good pitcher too! He's coming out of it.


----------



## Sweetwater (May 20, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Chipper looked good last night.  Drove the ball a couple of times.
> 
> Heyward game-winner was absolutely roped.  Not sure why the Reds were playing him that far over to the RC gap.



IMO...The reds didn't think Heyward could pull their pitcher's 90+ mph fastball.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 20, 2010)

Doc, Chip does appear to be swinging better.

Wag looked a little rough but hung in there.

Can't wait. Got a uncle with season tickets and he gave me three games yesterday. Got the Pirates next Friday. Yeah I know. But I scored big with 2 interleague games. Got a  set for the Tampa series and will see Detroit when they come. My son, whose 9, starts whipping off yahoo's and starts naming all the players of those teams. amazing what they pick up when your not looking.

Seems like the boys are playing much, much better. Also, last week I got to go on the stadium tour with my daughter's class and we got to go sit in the Brave's dugout. For those of you who haven't done this, the neatest part to me was this because Bobby has stood in that one spot for so long, and since he still wears spikes, the carpet is frazzled where both his feet are. I got to put my feet in those spots and lean against the rail where he always stands and yells. It was kind of an awe inspiring feeling for someone like myself who loves baseball and the Braves. If you haven't done it, it's pretty neat.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 20, 2010)

Oh NO, Reds scored 5 runs in the 2nd inning of this early game with no score & no hits for the Braves.

http://scores.espn.go.com/mlb/scoreboard 

Hope Atlanta's bats start producing hits & runs sooner than later.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 20, 2010)

Momma said there be days like this


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 20, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Momma said there be days like this



That's funny & so true.





BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Oh NO, Reds scored 5 runs in the 2nd inning of this early game with no score & no hits for the Braves.



Oops, just checked the web scores, correction & update for end of the 2nd Inning, Reds got *8 runs* & have 8 hits, but at least Atlanta got their 1st & ONLY hit.  Hope the Braves did not stay out too late & celebrate yesterday's win too much.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, I'm off today and watching it. Hanson just did not have his usual stuff today. No control on his fastball and when he did throw a strike, it was flat and right down Peachtree.

What to watch for now is how they respond.


----------



## big john smith (May 20, 2010)

Went to my first braves game at turner ever last night. Great weather, good game until cox pulled two good relievers(why?), and then suddenly the reds looked real good .

Glad they pulled it out bottom of the ninth-great time!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 20, 2010)

Back on track? Doesn't look too good.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 20, 2010)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Back on track? Doesn't look too good.



They are getting drubbed. Hanson did not have it today.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 20, 2010)

Bases loaded bottom of the 9th with no outs . . .

Time for some Braves run production being behind by 6!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 20, 2010)

WTG McLouth knocking in 2 of the needed 6 runs needed to tie up the game.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 20, 2010)

Ouch!  Heyward having a bad day with 0 for 5 with a K & 1st out with Reds 9 and Braves 6.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 20, 2010)

Grand Slam Homerun by Conrad for the 2nd win in a row over 1st place reds, Braves 10 & Reds 9!!!

Thank you Lord!!!

Box Score below:  

http://scores.espn.go.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=300520115&teams=cincinnati-reds-vs-atlanta-braves

Just in case you're interested & want more game results details.


----------



## DSGB (May 20, 2010)

Ballgame!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 20, 2010)

drhunter1 said:


> They are getting drubbed. Hanson did not have it today.



I hate eating crow.

Good job Bravos! Never in a million years would I have expected that. AWESOME!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 20, 2010)

wow... I had GameCast on here at work until the 7th but closed it figuring they were done.  Walk Off Grand Slam!  Not something I've come to expect from the Braves the last few years.


----------



## bfriendly (May 20, 2010)

I missed recording the game, until the 6th inning, saw the score, but continued to record it anyway as I Had to leave to go to the dentist.........

Just got back and finished watchin the game



R U KIDDING ME!?!

NEVER GIVE UP..........I love it when people have to eat crow too!

2 things I want to teach my 6yo son, if NOTHING else.

1)NEVER Lie.
2)NEVER GIVE UP, EVER!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 20, 2010)

Bfriendly,

I learned that lesson hard today. I coach my son's team and I'm always telling them to never give up.

My son gets home from school in time to watch the game and I tell him let's go do something, this game is over. Well, my 9 year old told me in "aint" over yet. I said, it would take a miracle.

Well, after we got done jumping around like idiots, he looks at me like any know it all 9 yr old and says,

"I told you so"

Good father/son moment and like I said in a way earlier post, it would be interesting to see how they respond.

Very interesting, indeed!


----------



## bfriendly (May 20, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Bfriendly,
> 
> I learned that lesson hard today. I coach my son's team and I'm always telling them to never give up.
> 
> ...



My Nick teaches me alot too


----------



## bfriendly (May 27, 2010)

> Back on track? Doesn't look too good.



Lookin Better.........Tonights game is HUGE!  THe Mets shut out Philly last night.......I think we are only like 2.5 games back now? AND yes, in 2nd place? Did I hear that right?

We are about to play like 22 games in a row..........we need to win about 20 of em!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 27, 2010)

NL East teams must all be running restrictor plates.  All bunched up.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 27, 2010)

Saw that last night. Can't remember the last time the division looked as it does this morning.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 27, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Saw that last night. Can't remember the last time the division looked as it does this morning.



Nope. It's surely strange. I suspect we will know who the contendors and the pretenders are after the allstar break.


----------



## mikep (May 27, 2010)

Its a tight race!  My Marlins need to win the series tonight.  Let loose boys, I know I'm gonna hear it now!


----------



## bnew17 (May 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> NL East teams must all be running restrictor plates.  All bunched up.



yep, its a good thing the braves are in the nl east.


----------



## Jranger (May 27, 2010)

mikep said:


> Its a tight race!  My Marlins need to win the series tonight.  Let loose boys, I know I'm gonna hear it now!



I'm not a Marlins fan, but they are a good team. Why are the stands always empty down there? Looks to me like it would be no trouble scoring baseline seats for any game.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 27, 2010)

Jranger said:


> I'm not a Marlins fan, but they are a good team. Why are the stands always empty down there? Looks to me like it would be no trouble scoring baseline seats for any game.


people just have better things to do down in S. Florida.  The Miami Hurricanes football doesn't attract huge crowds...  Less on average that Georgia Tech, actually.


----------



## Jranger (May 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> people just have better things to do down in S. Florida.  The Miami Hurricanes football doesn't attract huge crowds...  Less on average that Georgia Tech, actually.



Shocking... that is a huge stadium to have empty all the time.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 27, 2010)

yup... not sure on my Miami geography.  tj can tell us for sure, but I think the area around the stadium might be pretty sketchy.


----------



## Jranger (May 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yup... not sure on my Miami geography.  tj can tell us for sure, but I think the area around the stadium might be pretty sketchy.



The whole city is pretty sketchy from what I've seen... With the exception of South Beach of course.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2010)

bnew17 said:


> yep, its a good thing the braves are in the nl east.



Yep, cause the NL East is terrible.   They have only been represented in 5 of the last 10 world series by 4 of their 5 teams.  Top to bottom they must suck...


----------



## mikep (May 27, 2010)

Jranger said:


> I'm not a Marlins fan, but they are a good team. Why are the stands always empty down there? Looks to me like it would be no trouble scoring baseline seats for any game.



I don't know to tell you the truth.  They don't draw a huge crowd,  plus a 60000+ seat stadium makes anything look empty I guess.  Marlins will always surprise you though that's for sure.  Going to my fourth game this season on Saturday against the Phillys.  Should be a good matchup between Josh Johnson and Holliday.


----------



## bnew17 (May 27, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yep, cause the NL East is terrible.   They have only been represented in 5 of the last 10 world series by 4 of their 5 teams.  Top to bottom they must suck...



well when the 2nd place team is only 2 games above 500 i call it down.


----------



## DSGB (May 27, 2010)

bnew17 said:


> well when the 2nd place team is only 2 games above 500 i call it down.



The only division with every team currently above .500.


----------



## huntindawg (May 27, 2010)

bnew17 said:


> well when the 2nd place team is only 2 games above 500 i call it down.



I'm sorry that your team has absolutely no chance of making the playoffs.


----------



## bnew17 (May 27, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> I'm sorry that your team has absolutely no chance of making the playoffs.



it will be hard to do especially in the toughest division in MLB. It will be tough to catch the rays but they can catch the yanks... Any one of the big 3 would win the NL east.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 27, 2010)

Whats the Braves record against the other divisions in the NL.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 27, 2010)

well, they're 5-11 against the NL East so that means they're 19-11 against everybody else.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well, they're 5-11 against the NL East so that means they're 19-11 against everybody else.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 27, 2010)

drhunter1 said:


> Whats the Braves record against the other divisions in the NL.



Braves seem to do well against other division opponents with losing records lately.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 28, 2010)

Good news seeing Braves win 2nd game in a row & winning series with 2 of 3 from Phillies after 77 min. rain delay.  Lots of hits by both teams tonight.

Thursday, May 27, 2010:

Braves 8, Marlins 3

Box score:   

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/boxscore.jsp?gid=2010_05_27_atlmlb_flomlb_1 

Hope they can take care of Pittsburgh in the next series up there starting tomorrow.


----------



## mikep (May 28, 2010)

I went to bed after the rain relay.   Did anyone figure out what the deal was with Ramirez getting hit in the first inning?  One of the broadcasters said "intentional" but I never heard a reason why.  Was a good game until the delay, wish I would of stayed up and watched it.


----------



## huntindawg (May 28, 2010)

bnew17 said:


> it will be hard to do especially in the toughest division in MLB. It will be tough to catch the rays but they can catch the yanks... Any one of the big 3 would win the NL east.



You really think Toronto could win the NL East??


----------



## DSGB (May 28, 2010)

Escobar and Chipper both with a multi-hit game. Escobar is getting in a groove! Prado had three hits, as well.
I think Heyward hit the longest shot you could possibly hit without it leaving the yard.
Another good start for Hudson, especially getting out of the 4th in a downpour. The bullpen was great, especially Saito.

Only 1.5 games back!


----------



## mikep (May 28, 2010)

Heyward smashed that ball.  It was pretty funny when he had to ask the ump if it went out.


----------



## bnew17 (May 28, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> You really think Toronto could win the NL East??



thats weak


----------



## bfriendly (May 28, 2010)

> I went to bed after the rain relay. Did anyone figure out what the deal was with Ramirez getting hit in the first inning? One of the broadcasters said "intentional" but I never heard a reason why. Was a good game until the delay, wish I would of stayed up and watched it.



I wont say it was Intentional, BUT, I am GLAD to see some "Inside" Pitching, Early in each game. 

 Not sure about Ramirez getting Nailed, but remember Maybin got Nailed the day after he hit that Bomb out of the park...........just sayin

Now, all said and done, but if there is(would have been) retalliationm it would have been somewhat expected, and would have ended right there.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 29, 2010)

Ya know. Other teams throw at the Braves hitters all the time and nothing is really said about it. When the Braves try to pitch inside and move folks off the plate you would have though they had committed blasphemy.

I'm glad to see em buzz a few chins. I hope there is a bench clearing brawl before it's over with. I think it's time for the Braves to show a little grit and some fire in the belly. Lets get it on!


----------



## BSC Libertarian (May 29, 2010)

Looking forward to heading to the Ted for the game tonight.....Bravos are looking good!


----------



## LanierSpots (May 30, 2010)

Nice win today.  Pulled it out at the end.   Now the next three games are very important..


----------



## bfriendly (May 31, 2010)

> Ya know. Other teams throw at the Braves hitters all the time and nothing is really said about it. When the Braves try to pitch inside and move folks off the plate you would have though they had committed blasphemy.
> 
> I'm glad to see em buzz a few chins. I hope there is a bench clearing brawl before it's over with. I think it's time for the Braves to show a little grit and some fire in the belly. Lets get it on!



You said it brother! EXACTLY!!  Not too sure I want a bench clearing brawl, but if that is what pitching Inside gets, BRING IT ON!

Phillies coming up, lets take em DOWN!!! A win today will put us in FIRST PLACE!

Back on Track? Yea I think so!! GO BRAVES!


----------



## gsubo (May 31, 2010)

This series seperates the men from the boys!  Im prayin we play good this series..but this aint the pirates we're playin any more! Go Braves!


----------



## LanierSpots (May 31, 2010)

Lets hope the bats stay down for the phils.


----------



## Hunter Blair (May 31, 2010)

big win against the Phils today.... good to see chipper hitting the ball and the tank that glaus hit in the 7th..... the only thing i didn't like was bobby taking out Hanson in the top of the 7th, wasn't a fan of that move....


----------



## LanierSpots (May 31, 2010)

Bobby making his same old mistakes.  Glad we only have to endure one more year of him

Big win for the guys today.  Id love to see us sweep them


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 31, 2010)

Hmmm. Several, several weeks ago, the Braves are in last place. Let's see, Cox makes some changes to the lineup, doing his coaching that all you guys complain about. Moves Prado to leadoff, Jason to second and started playing Hinske more. And now we are in first after having one of the best month of Mays in team history........

and you guys want to complain about taking Hanson out? Same old mistakes? You guys make me laugh. Ya'll aren't qualified to tie his spikes but you act like your Joe Morgan or something. LOL!!!!!!!!!!! Probably doing some of his finest managing and you guys can't see the forest from the trees.

Good grief.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 31, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Hmmm. Several, several weeks ago, the Braves are in last place. Let's see, Cox makes some changes to the lineup, doing his coaching that all you guys complain about. Moves Prado to leadoff, Jason to second and started playing Hinske more. And now we are in first after having one of the best month of Mays in team history........
> 
> and you guys want to complain about taking Hanson out? Same old mistakes? You guys make me laugh. Ya'll aren't qualified to tie his spikes but you act like your Joe Morgan or something. LOL!!!!!!!!!!! Probably doing some of his finest managing and you guys can't see the forest from the trees.
> 
> Good grief.




Call it what you want.   14 straight division titles..  He had the best team on paper for 10 years straight with one of the best pitching staffs in a hundred years.  One.  Thats right, ONE World championship.

Can you explain that?  Just luck?


----------



## LittleHolder (Jun 1, 2010)

Managers win pennants, players win championships.


----------



## seaweaver (Jun 1, 2010)

I've been riding shotgun w/ the Braves closer than ever this year. We finally got a radio station that is not force to carry Rush during the day games and will broadcast them...even after the rain delays! I'm loving it.
cw


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 1, 2010)

Always the managers fault. Typical fan.

I played up until I was 35 and not one time did my coach ever hit for me, catch for me, or throw for me. 

I do not always agree with his moves but let me ask you this,

Do you think you could have done any better? Seriously? I'm sure you'd say yes but the reality is you wouldn't.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Great win. Bobby has been managing more like he should be. I let him have it when he does some things that make me scratch my head, but when he does the right thing, he diserves the credit. The changes he has made have been good.

I got no problem with him taking out Hansen and the argument can be made that he's managing the entire season every day. I'm just not a big fan of pitch counts. I wonder what they did before they became fasionable to recognize.  

Anyway it's hard to argue with results. It's great to be back in first place.


I wanna ask a question:  Joe Simpson mentioned something about the Phillies a few days ago that shook me to my core. He said it was a conicidence that the Phillies started to stink offensively at the same time when they got caught cheating and stealing signs. I couldn't believe he actaually said it but it does make sense.

What does everyone think about that?


----------



## drhunter1 (Jun 1, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Always the managers fault. Typical fan.
> 
> I played up until I was 35 and not one time did my coach ever hit for me, catch for me, or throw for me.
> 
> ...



Why is Bobby Cox insulated from criticism in your mind?


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 1, 2010)

First for all those who complain about one World Series Championship. Why don't you ask Andre Dawson, or the many players in the Hall of Fame who never made it to the W.S. what they'd give for one, just the chance for one and they'd tell you they'd die for it.

But we just got one. Dang. We stink. All for nothing. don't know why people even bother to see us.

As for what Joe said, I caught that and at the very least it's interesting. Not saying it's true but it is interesting.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 1, 2010)

I did not say he was.

We just pulled off one of the best months in team history and for some one to look for fault is more irritating than anything. I'm not saying he is perfect but good grief, the team is playing better than anyone in baseball and some people just have to pick it apart and the best thing about it to me is not anyone is qualified here, including myself, to act like we could do it better.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 1, 2010)

LittleHolder said:


> Managers win pennants, players win championships.



Great post.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 1, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> I did not say he was.
> 
> We just pulled off one of the best months in team history and for some one to look for fault is more irritating than anything. I'm not saying he is perfect but good grief, the team is playing better than anyone in baseball and some people just have to pick it apart and the best thing about it to me is not anyone is qualified here, including myself, to act like we could do it better.



Just wait til the team gets shut out and they'll all be calling for Pendleton's head again.

As for Hanson... what did we have to gain from leaving him in there?  He had thrown 110 pitches and we were up by 6.  There were 2 outs.  The Braves have a very good and reliable bullpen, especially the last 3 guys.  Moylan was not his typical self... sometimes that happens.  Players have to make the plays that they're expected to make.

BTW... Has anybody been paying attention to what Ubaldo Jiminez (the guy who threw the no-hitter against us) is doing this year?


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have and I haven't seen anyone that dominate since Maddux. JMO.

The guy humms one in there around 98 and then has three other pitches of various speeds he can throw. Almost unfair. You have to think fastball and then he throws junk 20 mph slower. Absolutely unhittable whens he's on. I know Strasburg is getting the hype but this guy is doing this on the pro level. Definite AllStar game starter IMO.

Tonight should be a good pitching game with Hudson and Hammel going at it.

Prado batting leadoff with Heyward in the 2 hole was a managerial move that jumpstarted this offense. No credit there for Cox making the move. Letting Medlan start in JJ's place. What is he 2-1 or better with a sub 3 era? Cox.

How come nobody talks about getting the call overturned on the hit batsman yesterday? All people do on here is talk about the mistakes. AND YES BOBBY DOES MAKE THEM but his failures are much less than his successes. Also, nobody gives him credit for his General Managing that started this run before he became the manager again. He changed the atmosphere of Brave's baseball from the failures of the 70' and 80's to one where we now deem everything negative as something goosh awful. We expect to win because Cox has given that to us.

I'll take his reign and his one W.S. title over the teams I grew up watching. Like him or not, he deserves all the respect we can give.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 1, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Always the managers fault. Typical fan.
> 
> I played up until I was 35 and not one time did my coach ever hit for me, catch for me, or throw for me.
> 
> ...



No. I dont think I could do better.  I am not getting paid millions to win chanpionships. I get paid to fish.  And I am sure Bobby cant hang with me on the lake.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, I don't think I've ever read Bobby criticizing your fishing abilities either.

Also, this notion of getting paid millions always comes up. They get paid what they are worth to a franchise and the bottom line is merchandise and ticket sales. Yes, they all ARE SUPPOSED to be playing for championships. But the players are nothing more than a commodity to an owner. Who's going to fill the seats and my pockets.

They the players don't get paid to win championships. They get paid to make the owners money. Period. Is it in the millions? Absolutely. Because they bring in millions to the owners. Supply and demand. Put your big boy shoes on and quit looking at it from the getting paid to win championships to the getting paid to make the big man money, which is exactly what it is.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 1, 2010)

It would be better said that they play to win championships. They get paid to bring in money and thus let the owners profit.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jun 2, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> I did not say he was.
> 
> We just pulled off one of the best months in team history and for some one to look for fault is more irritating than anything. I'm not saying he is perfect but good grief, the team is playing better than anyone in baseball and some people just have to pick it apart and the best thing about it to me is not anyone is qualified here, including myself, to act like we could do it better.



Thats Great. 1 world Championship out of 14 chances though is nothing to poo poo. It is bad when you can only pull off 1 championship. Especially with the teams they have had. Bobby gets credit for the wins and gets credit for the losses because it's usually some decision he has made that has directly resulted in the outcome. I give you Charlie Liebrandt as exibit A.

He is managing a really good season this year and it seems like he is doing things that he hasn't in the past.. Good for him. This is a lot of fun.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Just wait til the team gets shut out and they'll all be calling for Pendleton's head again.




Wait a minute Doc. Thats about as unfair a statement as can be made. Lets look back over Terry's career here as hitting coach. What do we judge Terry on? Can you tell me the answer to that, because in my opinion and based on his body of work here in Atlanta, he hasn't exactly had good numbers. What else are we to judge him on? It is his job to get them to hit.

They just started hitting good this month and thats great. Lets just sit back and see what happens. If the Braves continue hitting well as a whole, he diserves the credit for it because he has obviously found a groove, but in no way is it out of line to criticise him for the Braves hitting woes. Just like it's not out of line to criticise the player too.

If your defense cannot tackle who do you blame?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 2, 2010)

I dont judge Terry on much.  I don't think the hitting coach has all that much impact on the team, personally.  I think he is basically an extra set of eyes.  Therefore I don't give him much blame and I don't give him much credit either.  I only ask the people that do give him a lot of blame when they're hitting poorly to be consistent and also give him a lot of praise when they're hitting well.

There are tons of people who judge TP based on 2 things:  Francouer and Andruw.  I don't think TP had anything to do with their demise in a Braves uniform.

RE: Liebrandt... He handled Puckett in Game 1 of the WS and that's why Bobby brought him in to face him in Game 6.  Turns out he hung a change-up and Puckett hit it in the seats.  But you tell me, is it Liebrandt's fault that he hung the change or Bobby's?  Bobby's fault that Lonnie Smith got deked in game 7 and didn't score on TP's double, too?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok then.  I just have one question for you guys and you answer it honestly.

Why do you think the Alabama Crimson Tide has all the sudden won another National Championship and has pulled it out of the gutter? Two straight seasons with only a few losses?

Bobby does a good job till post season.  Then he coaches like he has no idea what to do next.

The proof is in the pudding.  And the lack of FINISHING !!!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh yea.  And that was one heck of a SWEEP for the bravos..


----------



## LittleHolder (Jun 2, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Ok then.  I just have one question for you guys and you answer it honestly.
> 
> Why do you think the Alabama Crimson Tide has all the sudden won another National Championship and has pulled it out of the gutter? Two straight seasons with only a few losses?
> 
> ...



Managers win pennants over the course of 162 games.  Players play the best baseball of their lives to win championships!  I am not smart enough to compare a college football program to managing a MLB team.  You comparing the coaching of the two?  Apples and Oranges.  Maybe not even that close.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 2, 2010)

LittleHolder said:


> Managers win pennants over the course of 162 games.  Players play the best baseball of their lives to win championships!  I am not smart enough to compare a college football program to managing a MLB team.  You comparing the coaching of the two?  Apples and Oranges.  Maybe not even that close.



So your telling me that coaches are not as important in pro baseball as they are in college football 

Makes sense


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 2, 2010)

The two players I give credit to TP for are Prado and Infante. Both their styles of hitting have TP written all over them.


----------



## LittleHolder (Jun 3, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> So your telling me that coaches are not as important in pro baseball as they are in college football
> 
> Makes sense



No, just completely different is all.  Lanier, I first watched Bobby get out managed by Dick Howser when Bobby was in the AL championship Kansas City vs. Toronto.  But the players he has had in Atlanta have stunk it up in WS play.  I think it is up to the players to win a series and the manager to guide the team over the coarse of a season.  Especially when alot of them are million dollar cry babies.  You got a strong case though, just my two cents.  Love your avator by the way!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 3, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> So your telling me that coaches are not as important in pro baseball as they are in college football
> 
> Makes sense



absolutely.  football coach has way more effect on individual games than a baseball coach/manager.  and even moreso in the college game.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jun 3, 2010)

> I dont judge Terry on much.  I don't think the hitting coach has all that much impact on the team, personally.  I think he is basically an extra set of eyes.  Therefore I don't give him much blame and I don't give him much credit either.  I only ask the people that do give him a lot of blame when they're hitting poorly to be consistent and also give him a lot of praise when they're hitting well.



He gets the credit for much of their success as he should. He gets the credit for much of their failures too.



> There are tons of people who judge TP based on 2 things:  Francouer and Andruw.  I don't think TP had anything to do with their demise in a Braves uniform.


Thats not what I judge him on. I judge him over the body of his work in his present position. It speaks for itself.



> RE: Liebrandt... He handled Puckett in Game 1 of the WS and that's why Bobby brought him in to face him in Game 6.  Turns out he hung a change-up and Puckett hit it in the seats.  But you tell me, is it Liebrandt's fault that he hung the change or Bobby's?  Bobby's fault that Lonnie Smith got deked in game 7 and didn't score on TP's double, too?



Who's decision was it to bring liebrandt in. He as has to take credit for that. I was watching that game with a bunch of Braves fans during that game and to a man they all said "Nooooo!" not Liebrandt. He gives up too many homeruns. He pitches in the mid 80's at best. At the end of the game you need more of a power pitcher to end the game. Not a junk pitcher. Turns out they were right.

There were many decision leading up to Lonnie Smiths bumbling base running in that game. Some of them turned out to be the wrong decision.  

How is it that the Yankees can win all of those consescutive World Series with much less chances than the Braves had? 

For some of us, just getting there isn't enough. I am one of those fans. I want World Titles and it just seems to be the same thing in Atlanta. Just getting there is enough. Not for me.

Winning 14 straight division titles is a great feat. Probably will never be duplicated again. You would think that more than 1 world title would have come from all of that. I guess the players weren't up to it and Bobby had nothing to do with it, every single time.

The point is, that he gets some of the blame because he was the one constant during the whole thing.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 3, 2010)

The Yankees won WS because of Mariano Rivera.  The Braves #1 concern in the 90's should have been a lockdown closer, but they never went and got one.  That's the main problem.  I blame Scheurholz for that one.  Still, the Yankees went to the playoffs 7 straight times from 2001-2007 and didn't win a WS.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 18, 2010)

bnew17 said:


> it will be hard to do especially in the toughest division in MLB. It will be tough to catch the rays but they can catch the yanks... Any one of the big 3 would win the NL east.



how about that AL East...

Phillies take 2 of 3 from the Yankees and the Braves take 2 of 3 from the Rays.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 18, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> how about that AL East...
> 
> Phillies take 2 of 3 from the Yankees and the Braves take 2 of 3 from the Rays.



I was thinking the same thing looking at the scoreboard at Turner Field last night.


----------



## huntindawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> how about that AL East...
> 
> Phillies take 2 of 3 from the Yankees and the Braves take 2 of 3 from the Rays.





Where's he at?  I'm sure he's got an excuse...


----------

